# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  around & about Port Antonio

## *vi*

Spent 13 days and 12 nights in Port Antonio last month.  Not enough words exist to describe that wonderful, unforgettable experience.

I miss Portland painfully.  I look at my 1,500+ pictures randomly every day hoping it will satisfy this yearning until I return.

Going to share some pictures and highlights, but not do a report because Im developing a blog which will overflow with stories, descriptions and praises regarding the places I visited, the people I met and the many moments of self discovery.

Well anywayto all who peek in, I hope you enjoy.

My first breakfast....

----------


## *vi*

in town

----------


## *vi*

I not only got the chance to attend the Jerk Festival, but had the privilege of seeing the folks set up the day and night before.  That was so cool

The festival was held on Folly Point.

----------


## *vi*

The Folly Mansion

----------


## sammyb

heart be still......keep it coming Vi

----------


## *vi*

Get the tissues out Sammy, some of these memories gonna bring tears to your eye...

----------


## *vi*

down by the Rio Grande chillin

----------


## negriladddict

I am following you, Ms. Vi. SammyB can tell you who I am. I love your reports :Embarrassment:

----------


## *vi*

Hi negriladdict...maybe my photos may have you giving Port Antionia a try??????

----------


## *vi*



----------


## negriladddict

It is my wish to get over there one day.  :Smile: )

----------


## *vi*

Setting up for the Jerk Festival is 24-hour progress.  Vendors, electricians, plumbers, musicians, security personnel and construction workers labor all night long getting ready for the big day.  The organization of this huge event was amazing.  I walked the grounds watching chefs assemble their jerk pits and light the holding grill barrels.  Trucks, cars and push carts streamed onto the grounds bringing everything from port-a-pots to lumber.  

I appreciated the sinks that were in place throughout the yard to wash our jerk covered fingers.

----------


## jeannieb

Lovely! Folly Mansion is really neat. Is that the place from the end of The Mighty Quinn? 
Your photos are getting me really looking forward to our trip to PA in January. Thanks!

----------


## *vi*

jeannieb, if this is your first visit to Port Antonio, it will not be your last.  You will see via my pictures how this place has my heart and soul.  Please feel free to ask my any questions about PA.  I'll me happy to answer whatever I can.

Yes, the helicopter scene at the end of the movie was filmed there.  In fact, most of the film was shot in Port Antonio and one shot in Oracabessa.

Now that I know you will be going soon, I'll post photos with you in mind....

----------


## *vi*

This is my very first towel sculpture.  Dont you just love it!!!  I know I did.  I didnt want to take it apart, but I wanted more so I unraveled it before leaving the room each day.  I wrote a note saying how much I loved the swan and the housekeeper showed off her towel creation skills the rest of my stay.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Pimintoallspice.  Ripped from the tree, quickly crumpled thus cracking the leaves, this vegetation was placed in my hands with instructions to cup it close to my nose and inhale deeply.

mmmmmmmmmmmm what an absolutely delicious fresh aroma.  I wanted pumpkin pie after smelling those leaves.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Blue Lagoon

----------


## Sam I Am

Where did you stay vi?  Did you have a car or use a driver?  Were you travelling alone?

I would love to try a visit to PA but I am still trying to work out some logistics.

----------


## *vi*

Hi Sam I Am

I stayed at Tim Bamboo and yes I travelled alone.  I used a driver for distant rides and tours, but did a lot of walking because the hotel is within walking distance of down town.  

I don’t know when you are planning to go, but this particular hotel is running a special in October that includes hotel stay, three days of touring and airport transfers for under $350.  If you are anyone else is interested in the details, just let me know.

Please do consider seeing beautiful Port Antonio for yourself.  I feel in love with Portland and can’t endorse it enough.

----------


## *vi*

The famed Boston Jerk center was alive and overly active this visit.  Customers yell their orders over the sound of cleavers chopping down on a variety of jerked meat turning a individual portion into bite size pieces.   The spicy, jerk sausage became one of my food addictions.  

The Boston Jerk Center, which includes a market area, is about 20 minutes from down town Port Antonio and worth the trip down.  Do go early to mid afternoon.  They run out of food quickly on weekends.

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for more pictures VI! This is our first time staying in PA but have spent a day there before. We went to Sommerset falls, Boston Beach, Frenchman's Cove and the Blue Lagoon. I am sooo looking forward to going back and spending some real time at these places. 
I do have a few food question (i'm a foodie)...since Boston jerk center is fairly popular, what are the prices for a dinner, say, quarter chicken & festival? Did you see lobsters or crabs being served anywhere? Are there fishermen on the beach that we can meet to buy from directly?

----------


## *vi*

Right next to the jerk center is Boston Beach...

The beach was packed this day so I decided to sit on grassy hill to watch the folks splash around.  I also got a treat to see the water skiers practicing for competition which was two weeks after I left.  It was so cool to watch them maneuver the flat boards on the water and let the waves bring them to shore.

The jelly coconut was surprisingly cold!  Very refreshing and the inside was full of jelly or meat.

----------


## *vi*

> I do have a few food question (i'm a foodie)...since Boston jerk center is fairly popular, what are the prices for a dinner, say, quarter chicken & festival? Did you see lobsters or crabs being served anywhere? Are there fishermen on the beach that we can meet to buy from directly?


Jeanneb….shoot I honestly don’t remember the prices at the Jerk Center!  HOWEVER I will make a call tonight and post them as soon as I find out.  As far as lobster…I had a very tasty lobster meal at Dickies Best Kept Secret.  I will post more info/tips, with pictures, about his place when I get to that part.  

I’ll also give you details about ALL the places I dinned as I continue to post.

Where will you be staying?  Knowing your location will help me make some suggestions.

Oh, please consider a rafting ride down the Rio Grande.  I did it on my first visit and plan to do it on the next.  I’ll post a couple of pictures of my trip.  It was amazing.

----------


## jeannieb

We will be staying at Search Me Heart. I have been told there are a few great food stands nearby and a burger place called Woody's. I can't say I've ever had a burger in Jamaica. We thought about Rio Grande (what's the cost?) but not sure if it'll fit into our busy schedule of do-nothingness.  :Smile:  Actually, we have a day planned of Reich Falls, Sommerset falls and maybe Long Bay. One thing I AM GOING TO DO is take a trip to Navy Island. The history of the area is amazing and I thought about a trip to Maroon town but not sure how welcoming the residents are to curious travelers.

----------


## *vi*

I passed the entrance to SMH many times, but never got back there to look at the property, but I hear it’s lovely.  You’ll be submerged in Portland’s lush vegetation.  Drapers is a nice location about 10-15 minute drive from town.  You can get a route taxi from the main road.  Not sure what a chartered ride would cost.

I’ve been to Woody’s on a previous visit, but wasn’t hungry so I didn’t taste one of those famous burgers.  However my friend said she enjoyed her.  I can tell you they are huge.

As far as lobsters…besides Dickies you can get a lobster meal at Anna Banana and Norma’s on the pier/marina.  

I was informed the Jerk Center sells grilled lobster also.  I wish I knew that while I was there.  They have a separate grill for seafood. Was told the roasted fish is excellent.

Chicken at the Jerk Center is sold at 300J a quarter.
Jerk pork is 900J a pound
Sausage is 1,200J a pound (oh my mouth is watering!)

Fish and lobsters are priced according to size.

The organized tours to Navy Island have stopped.  Like you, I became fascinated by its past and wanted to still go if it were safe to do so.  I searched and found a boat captain who was willing to putter me over, but he was having maintenance done on his boat.  I was leaving before it would be back on the water.  But I’ve kept in touch with him to arrange a drift over on my next visit.  I’ll definitely let you know how that goes.

Oh do consider the rafting experience.  The 2-3 hour drift is exceptionally relaxing as well as stimulating to the eyes.  The view of the Blue Mountains and surrounding, thick greenery will take your breath away.  The cost depends on where you book.  Going through a tour company ($60 - $75 a raft) is more than directly contacting a licensed captain who owns his own bamboo raft. If you are interested, I can get in contact with a captain and pass on a price and his number to you that way you can decide at your leisure.

I see you and I could travel together as we have another interest in common.  Moore Town, the home of the Maroons.  Let me tell you, going to MT that was the highlight of my visit.  Everything about that place, the people, the culture and the vast land is awesome.  I’ll post a view pictures soon.

----------


## *vi*

A few shots of the 2011 Jerk Festival

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I’ve got to say a little sumtin bout this lady.

Meet Miss Kitty

She is the BEST female MC I’ve ever heard!  She’s quick, funny, charismatic, and talented.  She rocked the house with her introductions, jokes and stories.  I loved how she had no problem telling it like it is when it comes to practicing safe sex, keeping hygiene in check, and just being a responsible adult…..all delivered very tactfully.

She would be what Monique should be if Monique had talent.

_The last comment is MHO of course._  :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

Much going on pon the stage from morning till darkness.  Dancers…singers both young and old entertained the masses for hours.  Good entertainment.  I had a blast!

Headliners were Beenie Man, Etanna, Terry Linen, Sizzler and the Dragonaires

All were great but Etana had me begging for more!  When she sang, she hushed the crowd with her words and voice.  Yes, Yes…she I want to see again.  On the other hand, I’ve paid to see Beenie Man for the last time.

----------


## jeannieb

Awesome report! Great pictures of the jerk festival. Lots of people and stands. You have me so excited about our trip. 
If you could, please PM me the contact for your river raft guide, or email me direct at jeannie_brim@hotmail.com. That might be something we will consider if we get bored one day. I like to support a person who owns their own raft as opposed to going through the tour company. The tour companies take most of the profit. 
It's great knowing we can catch a route taxi on the main road to get into town. 
Thanks for the price list at the jerk center. Prices seem very fare. I was worried they'd be jacked up due to the tour buses that stop. Hopefully we can find a boat captain willing to take us over to Navy Island. 
I think Moore Town would be a great addition to our Reich Falls day trip.

----------


## *vi*

I'll that info to you as soon as I can.  

The prices at the Jerk Center don't change no matter who comes to buy or the occassion (holiday).  Oh and the festival there is delicious!!!

----------


## *vi*

A cup of mint tea on a hot morning in Jamaica is a must.



The bar and dinning area at Tim Bamboo

----------


## sammyb

Vi

The festival looks like a lot of fun.....love the photos of Boston Beach and Boston Jerk......please keep them coming...it's bringing back lovely memories.

----------


## *vi*

So much more yet to come Sammy...stay with me, darlin so we can sign over these memories together.

----------


## *vi*

On day four, I decided to do absolutely nothing but find some place to park and write while the rest of the world spun around me.  I remembered the gazebos in the marina/pier area and thought lodging in one would be the perfect place.  I head out with my bag, journal, fruit and ice water.

The walk to the marina was pleasant even in the morning heat.

----------


## *vi*

*The Errol Flynn Marina and the pier* 



Still fairly early, I shouldn’t have any problem finding an unoccupied gazebo.  

Wrong.  

They were all filled.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

The concrete benches would be an option if they weren’t directly in the sun.  I needed shade or risk being cooked by the rays and getting sun poisoning again.  So I kept walking and taking pictures hoping one of the gazebos would empty out soon.



Thirty minutes later I gave up on the gazebo idea and decided to head back into town for fruit and then back to the room to write.

----------


## Sprat

VI...thanks for the wonderful pics  :Smile:   We are renting a car in November ( first time ) and heading to Duncan's Bay...Port Antonio and then back to Runaway Bay and then Negril.

We are so excited about PA for our first trip....and your photos certainly give us a good feel for the area.  

Thanks for sharing   :Smile:  

Jackie

----------


## *vi*

Hi Jackie, I can't say this with enough enthusiasm, but you and your amazing photo skills are going to love Port Antonio. 

Please stay with me, I've got some mountain and country side pictures that will mjake your eyes smile and have you wanting November to hurry up and get here.

I've got to get back to Runaway Bay...

----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

Simple lovely, love the pier. More please.

----------


## *vi*

....coming right up Sammy!!!

----------


## *vi*

*One of my favorite photos of this reach...

*

After leaving the Marina, heading towards the room, I noticed these cool bamboo benches that lined the elevated sidewalk overlooking the water.  Okay…the one under that tree looked desirable so I go up to check it out.

By the time I get up there, some guy claims it for his mid morning nap.  Another close by is occupied by a young woman.  I ask permission to share the seat she smiles and nods.  

The view of the calm waters motivated me to take pen in hand and write.  The two little boys concentrating on hooking a line to fish did little to distract the thoughts I transferred from my mind onto the blank pages.

The young lady sat motionless at the other end of the bench.  That was more distracting than the traffic noise behind and the boys fighting with the hooks and fishing lines in front of me.  

To make sure she was okay I asked her a question....

----------


## *vi*

Two hours later the child is still talking!!!!  I had not written a word in the journal and my listen meter was timing down.

LOL she was a delightful young lady of 22 whose passion is cooking.  In fact, 90% of the conversation was about that. 

Her breezy personality provided the spice to make visualizing the preparation of each recipe interesting and fun.  She explained how to prepare, from start of finish mind you, mannish water, ackee & saltfish, jerk chicken, curry goat, escoveitch fish, rice & peas w/coconut milk, festival…I’m sure I forgot 2 or 3 dishes but you get the picture.  She prides herself on using her own special blend of seasonings and techniques.  

I was impressed with not only her apparent culinary skills but her love of the art taught to her by her grandmother.

Obviously by this time, I’ve got a football player’s size appetite and she looks like she could stay in that Paula Deen mode for another two hours.  I’ve got to end this now….

“I hope I’m not holding you up from something.”
“No, mam’, waiting for my boyfriend.  But I can’t call him because me credit finish. So I wait for him to call me.”
“Well hunnybunn...lets go get you some credit!”

----------


## *vi*

We strolled down the hill, across the street and into a grocery store to buy a 500J digicel credit voucher.  I know there’s a way I can share credit from my phone, but I didn’t want to get into that practice with anyone sooooo I came out of pocket for her.

She was very grateful and so were my ears….and eventually me belly.

----------


## jeannieb

Oh, those Jamaican apples! That is my favorite fruit EVER! 
You mentioned earlier you had or were going to start a blog...do you have it up? 
Very nice of you to give the girl some digi credits.  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

ok...I'm missing the beach right about now so.......

*it's Winnefred Beach time!!!!!!*

----------


## sammyb

you killing me..........

----------


## *vi*

> Oh, those Jamaican apples! That is my favorite fruit EVER! 
> You mentioned earlier you had or were going to start a blog...do you have it up? 
> Very nice of you to give the girl some digi credits.


Those apples were DEE-LISSHUS!!!  I had more than my share of sweet, sweet pineapple also.  That's the fruit I miss the most...my pineapple cut up in a baggie.

The blog is almost ready to post...I'm still working on the introductory narrative.  My problem is I tend to be overly wordy.  But it soon come and I'll send you the tag immediately!

----------


## *vi*

> you killing me..........


darlin....your pain has only just begun.....sorry....lol

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

June Plum



Sweet, Sweet Almond

----------


## *vi*

*Cynthia’s Restaurant.*



This is where hungry me had a fantastic lunch of steamed fish, vegetables, callaloo, and festival.  I enjoyed everything.

----------


## *vi*

This is where hundred of hungry mosquitoes had their fantastic lunch of my legs.



I could not believe that out of the 12 days in Jamaica this was the only time and place I got bit…no attacked would be a better description.  It was like they landed on me, said grace then bit at the same time!  It was crazy sudden pain.

The chef came with a repellent that worked with getting them off and keeping them away.  However, my legs were flaming with pain and itching like mad.

I remembered what would take away the itch.

“Lime…lime…do you have any lime?”

He came running with a half lime.  I saw the juice drip on my thigh before the fruit touched my legs so he’s using a juicy one…wonderful.  The itching stopped almost instantly once the lime was rubbed on my legs.  I gave thanks and praise for lime that afternoon and the hands that did the rubbing.

Chef said “Dem scent fresh blood.”

Huh???  All I know is that ‘ish hurt.   :Frown:

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Nick

I so enjoyed this thread

----------


## Sprat

Ohhhhh  Vi, what a wonderful story about the young upcoming chef.  She sounded like a delightful soul, filled with enthusiasm for cooking...I so love to see that at a young age.  It was touching that you took her and got some credit for her phone....it only takes one kind gesture like that to help out.

I am so glad that I stopped over to catch this fabulous thread.  I haven't enjoyed a trip report as much as this for some time.  Thanks for your nice comments about my photography...as you realize, I am so excited to see what I can capture.  Your photos are wonderful and you are a talented photographer in your own right...and also a great story teller.  I have enjoyed it.

Thanks for sharing...   :Smile:

----------


## Maryann

Your photos are beautiful!  Really enjoying.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience/adventure.  You've definitely inspired me to go to PA.

----------


## Vince

Got me hooked!! :Big Grin:

----------


## suzengrace

Yes Vi.like they say "once you go you know" .and that means to me without a doubt PA and surrounding area..Went for the first time last July(just missed the jerk festival-lucky you) and this is after going to the west side of island for too many years..It is so worth the extra expense to get over there.Compared to Negril-well there is NO comparison   (and yes, I have a certain fondness for Negril) It's one of the most beautiful places I've been to in the world...and the people, the nightlife,the food, the vibe...Ahhh
I so want to go when am there in Nov...

Ms Sprat..I can't wait to see the photos you are going being posting...and Ms Jennie B look forward to your trip report-and all you first timers there as well as old timers...Bring it all on !!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Thanks to everyone who stopped by and peeked in.  

Hi there *Nick*.  So glad you are tagging along and enjoying the post.

*Sprat!!! * You are such a sweetheart!!!  Thank you so much for the complement.  I can’t wait to see the beauty of Port Antonio you capture through eyes and lens.  Please out do my total shots which will be easy because that land is full of photo moments.  I tried to find my young iron chef friend the next two days, but didn’t.  As I was leaving Portland, I regretted not getting her contact information.  I’m hoping our paths will cross on my next visit.  I remember she was starting a new job the following week.  She wasn’t crazy about it, but expressed gratitude for finding employment.  Yeah, I hope I to see her again.

Greetings *Maryann*!  Nice you are enjoying the pictures as well.  Please do give Portland a chance to amaze you as she has done to me.  I cant’ stop thinking of how much more deeper my appreciation for Jamaica and the culture has gotten since that last visit.  Not to mention the respect for the people.  I’m going to start a separate post that will highlight the famous attractions in Port Antonio.  Please stick around for that as it will have you wanting to be there that day.

Oh *Vince*…hello there sir.  been a while since we had the pleasure of on of your masterpiece trip reports.  I hope you delight us with one soon.

Hi there *Suzengrace*.  You are so right about Portland being worth the expense to get there.  I met a couple who took route taxis from Negril and it costing them only $25 for the two of them.  I would give it a try myself if I didn’t have so much luggage.  But what people should know is that the accommodates is where the savings of getting there comes in.  You can find a great place to stay for as little as $40 a night.  I hope you get there in November as I can tell you are in love with that place as much as I am.  So hard to stay away, ain’t it.

----------


## *vi*

The weekend went by too fast.   :EEK!: 

I'm glad I have more Port Antonio thoughts and pictures to share or coming to work today would NOT be fun. 

Let me get started...so much more to share and rememeber and long for....

----------


## *vi*

*Winnifred Beach Part Deux*

These shots are of my second visit to the beach.  I love all the beaches I’ve visited in Portland so far for different reason.  They all have their own unique vibe and beauty.  

Winnifed is spacious and sprinkled with interesting natural dcor.  There are many cook and beverage stands that serve up their own flavor and variety of foods.  This place explodes with activity on the weekends and holidays.  

There was a nice amount of beachers this day.  I met a couple of little ones who are enjoying their last weekday outing before school starts.  I felt for them, but then again what a wonderful thing to have the beach waiting for when class ends on Friday.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

This is Otis and a shot of his place above.  He owns a beverage spot on the beach.  Great guy!  



He has the coldest red stripes and the most comfortable beachchairs around.  Please check him out when you visit the beach.  

These chairs are a must have for my bunz when I'm there.  The bottom slides in and out which converts it to a lounger.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Say hello to my little friend.  He is such a ham when it comes to posing for the camera.

----------


## *vi*

These little boys were carrying on much chatter as they beat the heck out of fallen almonds.

----------


## *vi*

The time to leave came too soon...

----------


## *vi*

The Trident Castle.  One of these visits I'm going to get some inside pictures of this place. Until then, I'll continue to admire it from the road.

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for coming back.  :Smile:  I want to get into Trident too. Maybe I can pay someone to let us on the grounds then we can sneak around and I'll feel like Bond...Jeannie Bond.

----------


## *vi*

LOL...well Jeannie Bond if you get in, PLEASE get a photo of the main dinning area.  I've read it is incredible.

----------


## *vi*

One of my favorite places to eat was the Hot Spot restaurant and bar on the corner of Eveleigh Park Road.  

The place was purchased a year ago by two ambitious gentlemen who run it with all their heart.

The food is excellent!  You get plenty and the price is great.  They specialize in just about everything, but vegetarian dishes are their favorites.

----------


## *vi*

Some of the meals I enjoyed







The above looks....um....bland, not tasty, right???  Let me tell you, I had the same dish three times while I was there.  I was hungry, but didn't want meat so I asked him to hook me up with vegetables.  The flavor of that meal was incredible.  The chef is gifted.  Food is cooked to order, like most places, but worth the wait.  The first photo is jerk chicken at 300J.  The baked chicken, also 300J.  Vegetable platter $200J.  I always had left overs because they filled your plate generously.

----------


## *vi*

Besides enjoying the food and comfortable atmosphere of this place, youll also enjoy getting to know the owners.  Unfortunately I didnt get a picture of the cook becausewellhe was ALWAYS in the kitchen cooking.  But I did enjoy great conversation with his partner.

Meet Ray.





I tell you, his personality is just as captivating as his looks.  His pores ooze with hospitality, warmth and charm.  Hes always upbeat and makes sure anyone who stops by, leaves feeling the same.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I must have passed this building a dozen times when traveling back and forth on the main road from Port Antonio to Boston Bay.  The place would grab my attention each time we rode by. 



I finally asked the driver to stop so I could get a picture.  

_“Does anyone live there?”
“Yes, someone lives there.”_



Not sure if I believed him because each time we rode by, nothing about the appearance seemed to have been disturbed.  No one was ever seen about the yard.  Windows never open.  Even those shoes propped against the wall were always in the same position.

I took two pictures only.  Although the building sat a distance from the road, I felt I was being intrusive so I didn’t linger to take more.

Then on my return from Boston Bay…the last trip there before leaving Portland…I noticed as we passed the house, the shoes were gone.

I’m just now beginning to understand why not seeing those shoes saddened me…..unfortunately I can't explain it yet.

----------


## tbay

wow vi your pictures are amazing!!you have certainly peaked my interest in port antonio. I have one question, in this thread i have seen it reffered to as port antonio, port antonia and portland, can you explain the different uses?? how far from mo bay and in which direction? please excuse my ignorance.

----------


## *vi*

Welcome tbay and thank you.  Don't apologize for your questions.

Portland is the parish....or state.  Port Antonio is the capital of Portland.  Portland is located on the east coast of Jamaica.  A charter drive would take 3 1/2  to 4 hours from Montego Bay.  That time estimate is dependent on traffic, road conditions and stops along the way.

I reference "Portland" when travelling or touring outside Port Antonio.

Feel free to ask me anything in reference to my post.  If I don't know the answer I will do all I can get it for you.

----------


## *vi*

*Anybody up for a road trip today??????*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

*Friday, July 6, 2011.  This was the day I fell in love with Jamaica all over again.* 

My visit to Moore Town.  I hope you enjoy the scenery along the way as much as I did.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Originally I was planning to hike the Blue Mountains.  Not mountaineer type trekking; Im too clumsy for that.  For me, it would be baby trails and paths that will guide me in my search of waterfalls and river channels.  I heard the mountains are full of them.  However, it rained the day the hike was scheduled and I wasnt going to be in Portland on the next scheduled hike date.  So my driver suggested I see Moore Town, the home of the Maroons and the final resting place of Nanny, their national hero.

Driving was a challenge because the heavy rains filled the countless pot holes making it difficult to judge how deep the hole was.  So we had to take our time going around them.

The slow drive was fine with me.  I listened to ONeil tell me stories about his childhood and growing up in Jamaica while I take hundreds of pictures.  

I learned a lot along the way.  He would spot a particular plant or fruit, stop the car and take me as close to it as I could get then tell me the vegetations use.

----------


## jeannieb

Love this part! Beautiful scenery! If you don't mind me asking; how much was the cab fare to Moore Town? How long was the trip? Thanks.

----------


## *vi*

Hi JeannieB,

I can’t begin to describe just how beautiful and peaceful it was there.  I didn’t want to leave.

I booked him for the entire day so that I could stop at other places along the way such as the falls or beach.  So from 10:00 AM to 6:00 PM I paid $100.  That price included gas, his meals, beverages and time.

Because the road is so bad up until you get to Moore Town (Moore Town roads are excellent!!) the drive is slow.  A LOT of deep pot holes almost the entire way.  So the timing is about 3 hours RT.  That’s without stopping along the way for pictures.  

I didn't shop around for other drivers/prices, however.  Someone else may give you a different rate.  I went with O'Neil because I had been hiring him the entire stay in Portland and found him to be an excellent driver and guide.  He knows Portland and Kingston like his own name.

Oh I just remembered, I own you the boat captain's info.  I'll get that tonight.

----------


## *vi*

*welcome to moore town*

----------


## *vi*

On entering the town, you will see Nanny of the Maroon's Memorial Tomb.

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for the rate. Another boardie gave me a contact that I will try to give business to so if I can get somewhere around that number I'll be happy. Thanks for taking the time to share this all with us!

----------


## *vi*

Now  that's what it's all about in getting to where your soul needs to be in Jamaica.  Plenty of drivers about Portland who can take you beyond the entry of Moore Town.  That is an unforgettable experience so worth the time and expense to live.  

JeannieB, Please say you will post a report when you return!!!!

----------


## Vince

These are some of the best pics of Ja. i have seen in a while!!!THANK YOU!!!

----------


## jeannieb

I will post a report when I return. Your trip has inspired me. You'll have to wait till the end of Jan. though.  :Smile:

----------


## Sprat

Just fabulous pics and reporting vi....I am more than excited for our November excursion.  You really got around...and you did pique my interest about the missing sneakers.  I too love getting shots of buildings like that,,,and the little things like the shoes...do tell a story.  

Good job...   :Smile:

----------


## BCBud

Great report and photos!    The last time I was in Port Antonio/Portland was almost 30 years ago - stayed at the historic DeMontevin Lodge which I absolutely loved.  Your report has inspired me and I will make the trek to from Negril to PA again in the next couple years.  Thanks again1

----------


## *vi*

Thank you so much *Vince*.  I’m so glad you are still hanging in.

Yes *JeannieB*, take tons of pictures and come back and post them all!!! I’m really looking forward to re-visiting PA through your experience.  

*Sprat* you are a sweetheart.  I do wish I had taken a picture of the house minus the shoes.  But like I said, it bought on a sadness as I equated that to myself being gone from a familiar place (Port Antonio)  :Frown: .  Like JeannieB, I’m eagerly anticipating your photos from your upcoming visit.  I know neither of you will disappoint us.

Hi there *BCBud*!  Welcome to the ride and thank you so much for the kind words.  30 years away from Port Antonio is way too long darling.  You got to get back and check out the changes and eat some jerk chicken till you bust!!!!

----------


## *vi*

*Moore Town (continued)*

As we sat on the kindly gentlemans verandah, listening to his memories of growing up in Moore Town I was jolted into the moment.  Suddenly I realized this man doesnt know me and I dont know him, yet our lives connected from across the seas and here I am, chillin at his home as if I were a dear family friend.  He, like the others we met, is warm and hospitable.



Every now and then, his eyes would pause in my direction.  I wondered if during his silence he was remembering something that was too tender to speak about.  

I found myself staring at him and not really hearing, but listening with my eyes.  So much life behind that smile as he spoke freely about his work, his family and his beloved wife who was in the states at the time visiting relatives.  I miss her, but she soon come back he says as he switches the compact, pink & silver cell phone from one hand to the other.

My trance is broken when he announced You favor my daughter.

I smile because it feels like a compliment.

Would you like to see her photo?
Yes, I would like that very much.

We are escorted into his home.

----------


## *vi*

“It’s not finished as yet.  A little more work to complete it.”  

The 3-bedroom home is beautifully furnished.  I just wanted to lie across the bed in the guest room and sleep until morning because it look soooo comfortable.  The only thing I could see that still needed to be done is an unpainted wall or two.  I love how the floor-length white lace curtains wave easily from the breeze blowing through all the many open windows.

He couldn’t find the photo of his daughter, but presented one of his granddaughter who had graduated from high school last year.  How proud he is of her.  He walked us through the rest of his lovely home proudly pointing out furnishings he made with his own hands.

“Would you like a cool drink?”

We both said “no thank you.” As we felt like this unexpected visit was enough of an imposition.

----------


## *vi*

As we exit the corridor leading back out to the verandah it was like I was seeing the outside for the first time.  The landscape seemed to have expanded since I arrived.  The different shades of green seem to go on forever and the mountains gave birth to more flowers adorned in bright playful colors.  I became speechless with awe at that view.  Trust me, these photos don't even come close to the beauty I gazed upon that day.

----------


## *vi*

I turn to him

ohmygoodness, this is what you see every day!
Yes, me and Mrs. are blessed.

Reading about the history of Nanny, the Maroons, the Colonel and Moore Town is what prodded my interest to visit this part of Jamaica.  Seeing what I saw and meeting who I met today infused my heart with the sure desire to stay.

Weve taken up enough of our hosts time so we gave thanks for the hospitality and bid our goodbyes.  

I take one more look upon the vastness from the arched opening enclosing the verandah before turning to head down the 4 concrete steps leading to the yard.



You like it here?
No, sir.  I want to live here.

His smiles lets me know he understands.

When you return to Jamaica, come back to visit again.  I want you to meet my wife.  She will be happy to talk to you.
I promise, Ill be back.

The walk to the car was slow as I try to take in as much of the natural beauty that flourishes in Moore Town Jamaica.

God willingIll be back

----------


## *vi*

_Live in the moment, Vi….Remember, babydoll, live in the moment….Now, don’t forget to live in the moment.._

*“Live in the Moment.”*

I wrote those words at the top of each page of my journal.  That line along with the journal was a gift from my sistafriend, Sammy.  Prior to this visit, she would remind me almost daily to not hold back from enjoying “me” in Jamaica.  You see, sometimes I talk myself out of new ventures…avoid taking chances because I wallow in the “what if’s” too long instead of just doing it.

Complying with her gentle orders motivated me to step out of my comfort zone and follow my heart to explore without over analyzing and then creating an imaginary devastating outcome.  Yep, I did the dyam thing every chance I got!!!!

So THANK YOU, my dear sistafriend…this shot is for you.




_p.s....Port Antonio misses you, sweets..._

----------


## *vi*

Shortly after leaving Moore Town we stopped to buy a red stripe and take more pictures.

Soon this interesting character comes along offering to educate us on the surrounding vegetation which O’Neil already educated me on.  But he said I could take his picture if I bought him a red stripe.

Okay…I get him a stripe, plus threw in 100J for the video…lol

----------


## *vi*

shame me darlin.

----------


## Sam I Am

This is a wonderful look at PA as well as a very moving story.  I remain intriged by all that PA has to offer.  I am trying to figure out if I could fit in a week there in April.  Thank you again for this motivating trip report.

----------


## Sprat

Thanks vi....   :Smile:  a lovely flower photo and you did just as your sistafriend said.....'Live in the Moment'... 

We benefiting...by being on the receiving end of your wonderful commentary and photos!   :Smile: 

Cheers to you!

----------


## *vi*

> This is a wonderful look at PA as well as a very moving story.  I remain intriged by all that PA has to offer.  I am trying to figure out if I could fit in a week there in April.  Thank you again for this motivating trip report.


Again, thank you for your kind words and hanging in for the ride.  I hope you can get to spend some time in PA and enjoy her splendor as much as I did.  I see from your count down that you have a reach coming up.  Even though your destination in not Port Antonio, I'm sure you are still very excited about returning to Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

> Thanks vi....   a lovely flower photo and you did just as your sistafriend said.....'Live in the Moment'... 
> 
> We benefiting...by being on the receiving end of your wonderful commentary and photos!  
> 
> Cheers to you!


Sprat, Yes, I did just that.  Live in the moments and looking forward to doing even more on my next visit.  I'm so glad you are enjoying the postings as well.  I tell you, Sprat, you have a grand treat ahead of you and we have a greater treat seeing your pictures when you return.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

So relaxing to sit at the base of Folly Point eating a nice hot soup or box lunch with the car doors open.  The car would be at the perfect angle to allow the breeze from the ocean to freely flow through.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Like restless teenagers, we busted into the mansion ruins.  Well, not exactly busted in, there was an opening in the fence so.....  

I am so intrigued by the remains of this once magnificent building and its history.  Along with other thoughts about the mansion, I wondered if any of the family ever came back to Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

yeah, it was creepy in there which is why one grand tour was enough for me.  From now on, I'll take photos from the outside.

----------


## sammyb

> _Live in the moment, Vi….Remember, babydoll, live in the moment….Now, don’t forget to live in the moment.._
> 
> *“Live in the Moment.”*
> 
> I wrote those words at the top of each page of my journal.  That line along with the journal was a gift from my sistafriend, Sammy.  Prior to this visit, she would remind me almost daily to not hold back from enjoying “me” in Jamaica.  You see, sometimes I talk myself out of new ventures…avoid taking chances because I wallow in the “what if’s” too long instead of just doing it.
> 
> Complying with her gentle orders motivated me to step out of my comfort zone and follow my heart to explore without over analyzing and then creating an imaginary devastating outcome.  Yep, I did the dyam thing every chance I got!!!!
> 
> So THANK YOU, my dear sistafriend…this shot is for you.
> ...



ohhh Vi, I'm speechless............

We all need to remember that very thing every day while in arms of Beloved, because it's much too easy to get "caught up"

Thank you for my BEAUTIFUL flower. _blushing_

----------


## *vi*

It was "lens-ed" picked just for you! :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

....more around and about....

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## SPARKLE1010

Vi honey... Your pictures are awe inspiring..thank you for sharing your trip with those of us that can only visit JA thru our dreams.  Thank you sweetie and more please

----------


## pretty40

all I can say is wow!! Thanks for sharing PA with us. It's been YEARS since I was there and now u have me wanting to go back... Is Trident Villas open again? One of my fav actors, Blair Underwood and his wife were married there. Thanks again for sharing your trip with us. I don't know how I missed your report, but glad I found it!!

----------


## sammyb

the bridge photo *sigh*

----------


## *vi*

*SPARKLE*!!!  YOU GOT IN!!!  I’m so happy to see you in the house, darlin.  Thanks for coming along.  More photos on the way…

*Pretty40*, welcome to this photo journey and glad you enjoy the pictures.  I believe it is open again.  Now when are you going back to Port Antonio???  I know you are long over due.

*Sammy*…I know sweets.  I’m gonna have to hurt you just a little more because…well…we had to cross the bridge to return and well…..

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

THANK YOU for the pics!!!-Keep them coming :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

Vince

THANK YOU for tagging along and enjoying them!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

The sun was up before me this particular morning; however there was no promise of it sticking around the entire day.  I didnt appreciate feeling the need or urgency to get up because that would only mean one thingmy time is winding down.

I walked across the cool tiled floor to the mini frig where my mood-lifter was stored.  The taste of cool, sweet pineapple chunks always make me smile.  It took sucking the life out of 8 sweet, juicy chunks before I began feeling motivated to enjoy another day in Port Antonio without giving a dyam about the date.

The sunshine and the rain share the Portland sky.  That means it rains as much as it doesnt.  Thus the abundance of thriving colorful vegetation sprouting from the pores of the ground and the need to always have an umbrella handy.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

> 


  Beautiful... so delicate..

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *SPARKLE*...are those colors amazing!!!

----------


## *vi*

I picked out something cute to wear.  Cute and bright was a must.  Each time I glanced out my window and saw the sun had not bailed, my color choice got brighter.  The gage stopped at pink.  I rarely wear pink.   Enough about my wardrobe.  Shower…dress…call for a ride.

“Good morning, Mr. O.  This is Vi.”
“Good morning, Vi.”
“I was hoping to get to….um…I don’t remember the town name, but the Chill Out bar and restaurant is on that beach.”
“Long Bay.  Chill Out is in Long Bay.”
“Okay, then I want to go to Long Bay.  Are you booked this afternoon?”
“No, I can take you, no problem.  I gone to make a quick stop on the way.”
“Well…why don’t you take care of your business then pick me up when you’re done?”
“No, I come for you then make the stop on the way.”
“Oh...okay.  I’m ready you can come for me now.”
“I’m on my way.”

----------


## *vi*

54 lonnnnng minutes passed before I get the call letting me know he’s outside.  In the meantime, the clouds were ganging up on the sun.  I felt like changing my clothes…navy blue feels mood-appropriate attire.  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

I didnt comment on his timing, it would only delay us more, besides the sun appears to be winning right now.

He reminds me of the quick stop on the way. 

Is it near water?
Yes, it is.



When we get to the main road, he makes a left instead of a right.  Now I admit Im directionally challenged, heck I would get lost following the yellow brick road, but I do know to get to Long Bay one would turn right.

Werent you supposed to turn right?
Yes, I tell you from morning I have to make a quick stop on the way.  



I just sit and ride because the new scenery is interesting.

----------


## *vi*

We finally get to the “quick stop”…

A GARAGE TO GET NEW BRAKES PUT ON HIS CAR!!!

Okay…now before I get out, tell me….when does going in the opposite direction of the initial destination considered “on the way”?  AND when does having brakes put on a car considered a “quick stop”?

“Come Vi, it not take long.”

The clouds began to accumulate as soon as he spoke that line.

----------


## sammyb

ohhh my...........

I hope you were able to enjoy Long Bay this reach.........

ready for more and the photos especially those of the flowers are BEAUTIFUL

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*...all I gotta say is get your tissues out because the pictures from Long Bay are gonna bring memory tears to your eyes.

----------


## *vi*

An everyday garage lined with automobiles having mechanical issues and men covered with grease, dirt and sweat determined to correct said issues.



Everyone has something to do except me, who should be enjoying that first red stripe of the day right about now.  What am I going to do as I sit here watching these men continue to sweat as they move about the junky yard?  I know.Ill be a mild distraction and take pictures.



Mr. O found me a place to sit that wasnt covered with car parts or tools or motor oil.  What a gentleman.







My view from the waiting area.

----------


## *vi*

The sand on the beach behind the garage is black.  Interesting to look at, but not barefoot strolling, toes in the sand inviting.  So I didnt venture out.



I cant say I was bored because these guys were kinda entertaining.  But I do admit I was getting a little discouraged about not being on the beach before the rains come.  You know, not being where I WANT to be.  But I wasnt going to throw a tantrum or complainthe time to do that was when he made that leftlol

----------


## *vi*

I soon realize the plus of being stuck hereI got to meet the future Mr. Goodwrench or even better, the future Ralph Gilles .  This industrious little guy was busy building a car while the others were just working on car parts.

I watched him transform a small ordinary juice box into a vehicle with windows and doors that open and close, tires and an antenna.  

Hi there
Hi
Did you make that all by yourself?
Yes
You did a great job.  You are very good.
He smiled, shrugged his shoulders I make dem all the time when me boxjuice finish.



Oh, so to him, its no big deal, but to me it shows a lot of creativity.  Sorry I didnt take a picture of it.  

Hes shy until you get him talking about cars and finding out what trouble dem.  He comes with his father from time to time.  He wants to be a mechanic when he grows up.



The conversation I had with this little one made me glad I was stranded at a garage during my vacation.  He asked me where I came from.  You dont give much thought to children picking up on the different dialect or accent, at least I didnt until that afternoon.  I got a kick out of him giggling at the way I pronounced things, but not really understanding that I didnt have a speech disability, I was just American.  Evidently, I was his first foreign voice.

Mr. O tells me the car is fixed and we can go.

Oh sweetie, I have to leave. It was nice talking with you.

He just smiled and joined his dad.

The sun continued to shine.

----------


## Vince

Two thumbs up!!!!!!!!Thank you thank you!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## jeannieb

I really enjoyed this segment. I remember visiting a black sand beach when we made a day trip to P.A. Our driver stopped to pee in the ocean. LOL. Was it near a river leading into the sea? 

I also remember the several junk yards we passed in that area. We are in the same business but we refer to them as "salvage yards" lol, trying to church it up because it's not junk if you can sell it for profit. I am glad you stopped there. My husband has talked about stopping at one of the junk yards in JA to see how they run things. We are aways amazed at the mark up of parts from foreign and what can be made from nothing into something. The ingenuity of Jamaicans always impressed my husband when it comes to cars and parts. I work on the other end of our business in repairing cars, mechanical and body work (i'm just the secretary, not a mechanic) but I would have LOVED to have been at this place. 

Your report has made me think this "If I see something and it looks interesting, stop and check it out, because if not, I'm always going to be wishing I would have". 

Thanks again. Best report I have followed in a long time!

----------


## negrilaholic

I just want to say thank you so much for sharing your journey here, I have loved it and the pictures are amazing!  :Smile:

----------


## JamSun

Vi:  Wow, you made my day!! Thinking of visiting PA for the first time possibly November.  Have visited Negril more than once.  Cliffs and beach.
Want to do a longer stay in Jamaica this trip with hubby.  Do I do Negril again or try Port Antonio?  Do you know much about Ivanhoes or Mikuzi for first time accomodations?  Possibly a 3-4 week stay if the prices are right.  Won't have a car so want to stay where beaches  and other areas are within walking distance or close by.  What a beautiful area of the Island.  What's November like there?  Probably don't near a/c like Negril for that time of the year.  

Love your photos, how long was your stay?  Who was the fellow who invited you into his home with the "Welcome" mat at the door?  What a view from his doorstep.  I am torn between Seven Mile Beach and Port Antonio.

----------


## *vi*

*Mr. Vince*, your few words make me feel ten feet tall.  Thank you darling.

*Negrilaholic*, so glad you are still enjoying the ride.  Thanks so much!

*JamSun*, Welcome.  And like I said in your post, Port Antonio is nothing like Negril, especially the beach road strip, so it would be difficult to do comparisons.  However if you two are the type who like to move at your own pace while being immersed in endless natural beauty, then I believe you would enjoy PA.

----------


## *vi*

*JeannieB*, oh my.  You have me smiling big over here as I read your words.  

The black sand beach I saw was behind the car garage.  Don’t think it was the same one your driver stopped at.  

I remember passing a salvage yard not too far from the garage.  You and your husband would be in your glory there.  I also recall wanting to stop and get a picture of it.  Don’t know why.  But anyway, I had the opportunity to accompany my driver on not just one garage visit, but five total.  Seems he felt I was comfortable tagging along since I never complained.

You both would have loved tagging along to the tire shop to replace a blow-out, then there was the mechanic who only services air conditioners, the windshield wiper specialist who replaced the wiper motor and the mechanic who installed a mystery part in the pouring rain.  All on different days and at different locations.  I say mystery part because I don’t know what the heck it was but I’m sure you would…lol.  Now I ask, does it sound like Mr. O should put his car out of its misery and get a newer one??? YES he should, but he’s dedicated to his companion of 17 years and refuses to part with her.  He even has a body person who cuts out the rust spots and welds flat pieces of tin patches to cover the holes.  No doubt you and your husband would have enjoyed every minute of those “quick stops”.

Yes, PLEASE seize and capture every moment while you are there.  Do check out what draws your attention and approach it.  Port Antonio is the kind of place that invites you to get to know her.

----------


## pretty40

Mr Goodwrench Ja style! Too funny..

----------


## *vi*

pretty40, I tell you, he is heading in that direction!

----------


## *vi*

In real time....as in today...Tuesday, September 20, 2011....I have the blues sooooo desperately in need of being on this beach right about now....

_*sigh*_

I would walk to the edge and cast my worries upon the waves so that they could be carried out to sea, sink and be eaten by sea urchins.

----------


## *vi*

*Long Bay Beach*



The Chill Out Bar & Restaurant on this beach is under new ownership and management.  That means Renovation Time!  No cooking yet, but the red stripes are cold and plentiful.  I’ve always liked the vibe here. I heard it takes on a different personality at night….I will definitely check that out for myself when I return.

I'll take more pictures then also...this time the place wasn't very photo inviting.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Ocean was active.  Not agitated as it would be prior to a storm, but lively as though it was urging me to come in and play or maybe just happy to see me.

I love the ocean view from any point in Jamaica.  I can depend on receiving the calm I seek whenever I gaze at it.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

This field is where the Jerk Festival used to be before moving it to Folly Point.

Im told when it was here, it never rained on that day.  Its rained on festival day ever since.



The edge overlooks Boston Beach.

----------


## *vi*

The Roof Club

I got my whine on proper at this place!







I kicked it with the owner until the masses filtered in.  REAL nice guy!!!!!  He looks tough, but he's a sweetheart.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Sprat

Thanks again Vi...   :Smile:   We have been talking, planning and going over the map of the area.  I have a much better visual of the area...and we plan on stopping at all these posts.  Your photos are wonderful...and I love the rasta on the beach with the drum behind him!  Great shots....

You certainly have inspired lots of folks to venture to PA...and I am so glad that you have done this report...which again, has been wonderfully written & with pics!

Your da bomb *VI*   :Smile: 

Port Antonio ....soon come  :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

You are so welcomed Sprat.  Glad you and anyone else find the post helpful if planning to visit Port Antonio.  BETTER if I actually inspired people to give it a try.

I am so excited about your upcoming visit that I plan to stay glued to this site until you return.  Boy, with your professionalism along with your passion, I know your pictures will blow mine away!  Yep, I’m gonna reserve a front row seat when you start posting.

Planning to start the other thread on Friday as this one is winding down.  It will show what some of the poplar places look like now which you may want to add to your list.  :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

So where is Roof Club?

----------


## *vi*

The Roof Club is in downtown Port Antonio on West Street.   I went twice.  No cover charge on Friday night and only $5US on Saturday.  It has three dance areas/floors where different DJs spin music from the 80’s till now. I stayed on the one level glued to the bar.

There is another club on the same block.  I want to say it’s Xtasy but not sure if I got the name right.  I peeked in there, but wasn’t feeling the vibe or the dcor.

----------


## Vince

Again thank you for curing me today from mi blues of Ja. too! :Frown: -I say everyday here is 2 days wasted from Ja.-I MISS JA.!!!!!!!!

----------


## Suz

Love the report - I spent time sitting at that exact mechanic shop, lol!  Do you have pictures from inside Tim Bamboo?  I stayed there a few years ago, and they claim to have remodeled since.

----------


## sammyb

((((((((((Vi))))))))))))))))

Long Bay _sigh_

It's been ages since I went to the Roof Club I think a visit is overdue!

----------


## butterfly

That's it i am sold.  I visited port antonio once but never got to truly explore, thanks to your post i will be traveling their jan. 2012.  I need as much information from anyone who travels their to make my stay their complete.

----------


## *vi*

> Again thank you for curing me today from mi blues of Ja. too!-I say everyday here is 2 days wasted from Ja.-I MISS JA.!!!!!!!!


Vince, the only “cure” for the Ja blues is having a ticket.  Pictures may pacify, but there is no substitute for the real thing….nuh true?

----------


## *vi*

> ((((((((((Vi))))))))))))))))
> 
> Long Bay _sigh_
> 
> It's been ages since I went to the Roof Club I think a visit is overdue!


Sammy, you will feel the same need to dance your bunz off when you go back to the Roof Club.  The music will pull you out to that dance floor before the men do!!!

----------


## *vi*

> Love the report - I spent time sitting at that exact mechanic shop, lol!  Do you have pictures from inside Tim Bamboo?  I stayed there a few years ago, and they claim to have remodeled since.


Suz, did you sit on that board wedged between those trees to enjoy the scene(s) while you waited???  LOL the only thing missing were vending machines and year old Time magazines laying on a three legged table.  



Here are some photos of Tim Bamboo.

The food was D'lish!




the lobby


Upper level breezeway


one of the three banquet/meeting rooms

----------


## Vince

> Vince, the only “cure” for the Ja blues is having a ticket.  Pictures may pacify, but there is no substitute for the real thing….nuh true?


-There is NO subsitute for the real JA.!!!-This part of the island is so pure.We will take a ride to PA.And check it out.Thank you :Embarrassment:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*Vi* Your pictures make me want to book today!!!  I would love to curl up, in one of those chairs in the lobby, with a good book and a cold drink  :Smile:   Can't wait for you to start the blog!

----------


## Suz

> Suz, did you sit on that board wedged between those trees to enjoy the scene(s) while you waited???  LOL the only thing missing were vending machines and year old Time magazines laying on a three legged table.


LOL - No, I wasn't sitting around much while there!  I did make friends at the corner bar when I would walk up to get breakfast!  That's pretty much how it looked while I was there - did you take any pics inside the room?  They uploaded pics on tripadvisor, but those pics look NOTHING like what we saw when we stayed - I also hear they have cottages now.

----------


## *vi*

> -There is NO subsitute for the real JA.!!!-This part of the island is so pure.We will take a ride to PA.And check it out.Thank you


Your words are music to my eyes.  You all are in for a grand treat!  Oh and keep your eye out for my post from January's visit.  Soon come...

----------


## *vi*

> *Vi* Your pictures make me want to book today!!!  I would love to curl up, in one of those chairs in the lobby, with a good book and a cold drink   Can't wait for you to start the blog!


Hey darlin, PA is the pefect setting for kicking back and book reading.  It's also perfect for those who can't sit still long enough to turn a page. oh and btw....those chairs in the lobby are very comfortable.  I have to shamefully say I've neglected the blog bad because of working so much, however it WILL live soon.

----------


## *vi*

Suz....when were you there?

They have three villas, one in the main building and two across the street.  I walked thru all of them and the three-bedroom is nice and huge.  When I left, they were renovating the roof patio so that they can throw barbeques and other social events.  Oh if they could only install a pool, that place would be the perfect downtown place to stay.

Here are some photos...

----------


## *vi*

My room....I LOVED MY ROOM!!!  The housekeeper ( who is a chocolate addict) was AWESOME.

----------


## *vi*

> That's it i am sold.  I visited port antonio once but never got to truly explore, thanks to your post i will be traveling their jan. 2012.  I need as much information from anyone who travels their to make my stay their complete.


*Ms. Butterfly*, (btw, you have a lovely board name!  I now wish I had used ButterVi..lol)   hennyway.youve got the right idea to research and plan your visit.  One can purchase a plane ticket to Negril, Ocho Rios or Montego Bay and set that entire journey to auto pilot, but Port Antonio deserves planning.  I will be more than happy to help you all I can.  Just ask away!!!  Due to my heavy work schedule, Im not on the board every day so if Im not quick to respond to any questions, Im sure Ms. Sammy, trip planner extradinaire, will be happy to assist you as well.

Heeeyyyyyy..are you planning to be there for New Years Eve????  

(p.s. you'll be getting a pm from me soon  :Smile: )

----------


## Vince

> Your words are music to my eyes.  You all are in for a grand treat!  Oh and keep your eye out for my post from January's visit.  Soon come...


-Oh i check your post VERY often.I love this part of the island.You got my eyes glued on this report :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

> -......I love this part of the island.....


You and me both  :Smile: .

----------


## *vi*

*Back to the snaps and snippets..*

My only plan for this particular afternoon was to replenish my pineapple chunk supply and get a big hot cup of soup for lunch.

Mr. O spots me walking into town.  Told him I was in search of soup and pineapple.  He said he will take me to get NICE chicken soup and SWEET SWEET pineapple.  How could I refuse!?!? 

I get in, buckle up and prepare my buds for that aromatic fruit.

Two minutes into the drive he announces hell be making a quick stop on the way.  Something is wrong with the windshield wiper(s) and he needs to get it checked.  Oh yeah, you do need those in PAbut Im HUNGRY!  

Before I could say anything, he added It nuh tek long.

So I sit back and enjoy the ride through the neighborhood.

----------


## Vince

:EEK!: -wipers on must!!lol-More on the trip report :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

the rain started....of course!

----------


## Vince

Seems like a quiet likkle place to stay and live :Big Grin: -no hassling-just plain ole beauty :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

> Seems like a quiet likkle place to stay and live-*no hassling-just plain ole beauty*


....yes....even in the hood.  I was there for 11 days and not hassled once and as you can see, I was all ova de place!!!!

----------


## Suz

Thanks for the pictures - Yes, Major Room improvements since I was there!  It was at least two years ago that we stayed there - Spent lots of time in PA, but I am usually up in the hills - 

Here is what the room looked like then:

----------


## *vi*

oh...okay.....yes it appears there was some renovation going on.  I looked in quite a few rooms and I saw nothing that looked like that.

----------


## *vi*

We reach the windshield wiper dude who immediately dismantles the wipers.  Says the problem is with the motor.  Something like that.  I sit and watch from inside.  

The sky is getting darker and darker.  All of a sudden, the rain comes crashing down.  The two men lower the hood then run for cover.  I am forced to roll up the windows and sit in that airless car until after the shower.

----------


## *vi*

As the temperature rose inside, it began to get unbearably hot and stuffy. I watched with envy as the two of them sat on the covered verandah and chatted oblivious of the cool rain air that was blowing freely all around them.  Sweat was pouring from me like a broken faucet.  I could not even lower the window a half inch due to the heavy rain and strong wind. 

Fortunately I had a water bottle in my small collapsible cooler that still had a few pieces of ice floating in it.  I used a napkin to collect the cold drops of water that collected on the outside of the bottle then wiped my forehead.  This refreshing wetness retrieved me from the verge of suffocating and passing out.

----------


## *vi*

Through the haze of the down pour, Mr. O saw me wipe my face and tilt my head back on the rest.  By the way he leaped out in the rain and sprinted across the street, I guess he thought I was a goner.  

A strong, flow of wind circulated the car when he swung the door opened.  It felt wonderful.  I smiled when the cool drops sprinkled my legs…arms….face…lips…

With serious concern, he stared at my wet skin and weary eyes and asked…”Vi…Vi….are you alright?

I wiped my face again.  Looked at him and with a smile I said.

“Yes of course, I’m fine…I’m in Jamaica.

----------


## Vince

“Yes of course, I’m fine…I’m in Jamaica.[/QUOTE]<<<<<Agreed!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Trust me, Vince.  Had I been a part of a scene like that here, the minute that door cracked open I would have ripped into him for leaving me in a car like a neglected puppy.

But it happened in Jamaica.  I mean how many other lovers of that land have found themselves accommodating or shrugging off inconveniences that wouldn’t be tolerated back home???  I believe it’s because we actually take a minute to consider the circumstances and not waste time with negative reactions when it’s not necessary or won’t change the situation.

I love that anxiousness doesn’t accompany me to Port Antonio.

----------


## *vi*

The wipers are working and Ive recovered from near suffocation, so we seek soup and pineapple chunks.





Mr. O chose the lunch settingthe grounds of Titchfield High School.  









I listened as he shared memories from his days of playing cricket, attending classes and being a semi-mischievous teen.  

I longed to see young adults clustered on the fields and benches laffing with friends like I used to do when I was their age.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

:Big Grin:

----------


## sammyb

what I wouldn't give to have some Jamaica soup......YUMMY ....carry on please

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Its moments such as this that are the most precious to me when Im away from the touristy part of my visit and connecting with Jamaica on the personal tip.



Theres a spot behind the school yard when you can catch a clear view the lighthouse, ocean and Navy Island.  Because the ground is elevated, a sensational breeze blows continually across that plot making you want to stand there a gaze for hours..or at least until it starts to rain.

----------


## *vi*

Once owned by Errol Flynn, Navy Island, from what Mr. O tells me, was jumping with activity at one time.  A restaurant, bar, marina, wedding chapel and African style cottages drew visitors seeking a quick getaway.  Sadly, the boat rides stopped thus ceasing all activity.

You can see the ruins of an abandoned cottage.  From time to time, some still go over to swim and enjoy a picnic lunch.  I asked if it were safe to do, he said yes.  I hope to take a trip over on my next visit.

----------


## Vince

vi-I think you have the most views on your report than anybody :EEK!: -That is saying atlot of boardies like your writing style and the views that you share with us :Big Grin: -Thank you for showing the parts that i LOVE to see!!-Much RESPECT!! :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Vince. As you can see, I share your love of Portland and her surroundings.  Can't wait to return.

I truly appreciate you and anyone else for letting me know the post was enjoyable and/or informative.

----------


## Suz

Vi there is a book called The Pirates Daughter, that is a fictional story based on the reality of who lived in that cottage on Navy Island and what went on there - well worth the read = especially after you have spent time around Portie, it's fun to know the spots they are talking about.

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for sharing this report Vi. You got me all jacked up for our upcoming trip to PA. Thanks for taking the time. Now I'm heading over to read your new/old report.  :Smile: 

Suz, I have that book and it's good. The True History of Paradise is another good book written by the same author. Her name slips my mind... Margaret,...something.

----------


## *vi*

> Vi there is a book called The Pirates Daughter, that is a fictional story based on the reality of who lived in that cottage on Navy Island and what went on there - well worth the read = especially after you have spent time around Portie, it's fun to know the spots they are talking about.


_The Pirates Daughter

Editorial Review - Library Journal vol. 132 iss. 14 p. 126 (c) 09/01/2007 
In the late 1940s, Errol Flynn established a home on Navy Island, off the coast of Jamaica. What little is known of this aspect of Flynn's life is the springboard for Cezair-Thompson's fictional account. Told from the perspective of Ida, the young island girl Flynn seduces, and May, the product of their affair, this sprawling story traces the evolution of Jamaica from a British colony through the violence and political upheaval of the 1960s and 1970s. The story is mesmerizing in the first half and loses focus in the second. Fatally flawed as Flynn is, some of the lifeblood of the story is sapped once he dies. The drawn-out conclusion involving the mysterious Austrian Baron Ida eventually marries fails to captivate, partly because the character is such a cipher. Nevertheless, many readers will be pulled into the depiction of the evolving and multiethnic Jamaican culture and the issues of identity the novel raises. Recommended for public libraries.Christine DeZelar-Tiedman, Univ. of Minnesota Libs., Minneapolis _ 

Thanks for the book suggestion, Suz.  After reading the reviews and summary I decided to order it.  Looking forward to reading it.  I did find out there are a few boats that take folks over to the island.  There was a huge party over there that lasted until 2:00AM!  I found out about it the next day.   :Frown:    So I plan to know whats up on Navy Island when I return.

----------


## *vi*

> Thanks for sharing this report Vi. You got me all jacked up for our upcoming trip to PA. Thanks for taking the time. Now I'm heading over to read your new/old report.


jeannieb, I just got back from spending a fantastic week in Port Antonio.  The sunshine filled every single day but one where it rained heavily in the morning but cleared away in time for evening partying.  I’m sure you will receive the same glorious weather during your stay.

I have a few more photos from the July visit to post....soon come

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thank-you for the fix! Really nice pictures!

----------


## papamark

So glad I finally decided to check out the PA board.  Thoroughly enjoyed your trip report and pictures Vi...what a treat!!  Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Love4Jamaica

What a perfect way to spend my Sunday...eating butterpecan ice cream and reading your trip report.  The pictures were simply BEAUTIFUL. I am definitely planning my adventure to Port Antonio...thanks for pushing me in that direction.  I hope you will allow me to email you for suggestions and any info you can offer :Big Grin:

----------


## Summer

Vi, this was an estatic read. Your report transported me right there. Simply beautiful!! I must get that book The Pirates Daughter. :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Papamark, Love4Jamaica and Summer. 

Sure L4Jam, ask away! BTW, I will be posting about my recently visit soon.

----------


## sandman66

Thanks for the great report. Mrs sandman and myself are already excited for our return to Jamaica after skipping this year. We made a trip to Cuba for a wedding then I did a solo fishing trip to Puerto Rico while my wife is doing a school trip to Costa Rica at easter. But Jamaica is calling us back. We are planning on heading towards Port Antonio this time and perhaps skipping Negril. Will have plenty of questions.

----------


## doctoro

> We strolled down the hill, across the street and into a grocery store to buy a 500J digicel credit voucher.  I know theres a way I can share credit from my phone, but I didnt want to get into that practice with anyone sooooo I came out of pocket for her.
> 
> She was very grateful and so were my ears.and eventually me belly.
> 
> Attachment 3666


This sounds like something you would do. Loving as always you report.

----------


## luckychris

Love Love Loved your report!! Knew I wanted to see for myself but now- now?! Now, I wonder how long will be long enough? Thanks so much. Laughed out loud and truly 'fulljoyed' your account! Will be sure to keep my eyes peeled for more of what you've got to share.... Blessed Be. C

----------


## qwerty

> This is where hundred of hungry mosquitoes had their fantastic lunch of my legs.
> 
> 
> I could not believe that out of the 12 days in Jamaica this was the only time and place I got bitno attacked would be a better description.  It was like they landed on me, said grace then bit at the same time!  It was crazy sudden pain.
> 
> The chef came with a repellent that worked with getting them off and keeping them away.  However, my legs were flaming with pain and itching like mad.
> 
> I remembered what would take away the itch.
> 
> ...


Hi, Vi,
Loving your reports.  Could you be more specific about where you were when the mosquitos attacked (so I can avoid it)?  They love me.  I will remember the lime cure, never tried it before.  Had good luck this last time in Jamaica with cortisone ointment.

Never been to Port Antonio, would love to get there sometime.

Many thanks!

----------


## *vi*

*Sandman*, please feel free to ask away.  

Thank you *doctoro*

*Luckychris*, Thanks for the compliment and kind words.  You sound like your soul, like mine, is attracted to that area of Jamaica few get to understand and appreciate.  Hope you havent gone too far from the message board because Ill be posting again soon.

Welcome *qwerty*!  Glad you enjoyed the reports.  I was at Cynthias restaurant.  Its situated to the left after descending the roadway down to Winnifred Beach.  I was inside gobbling down some real good food while they were gobbling down on my legs.  I imagine the mosquitoes are bad there because the place is closer to the bush than the ocean.  I started keeping lime slices on me ever since my first mass biting attack in Negril.  Sprays do keep them away.  So if you go and decide to eat inside (they also have tables set up outside of the restaurant) you will be fine if you spray your legs.  Should you get nipped, rub the lime over the bitethe itching will stop immediately and there will be no swelling.

----------


## TBfan

> *Vi* Your pictures make me want to book today!!!  I would love to curl up, in one of those chairs in the lobby, with a good book and a cold drink   Can't wait for you to start the blog!


Me too! if only I could!

----------


## booger

WHAT A GREAT READ! Thanks for sharing and posting all the great shots.

Any chance you can restore your pictures in the other thread you started?

----------


## *vi*

Hi booger.  I'm glad you enjoyed the report.  as for the pictures in the other thread I don't have clue as to what happened!!!  All my pictures are loaded on the same site so I don't know why those aren't showing now.  I'll check it out and see what I can do 

man...all that work...  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

Everything looks fine on this end.  I'm going to have to seek Rob's help with this  :Frown:

----------


## poolguywindsor

A little late but just stumbled upon this? Port Antonio has been on my list for a while now, going to have to make the time. I made a few trips to Treasure Beach and need to get back there too.

----------


## Nick

Thank You so much for the time and energy that you have put into this thread.  It was a wonderful trip for me through your wonderful photos and commentary.

----------


## *vi*

Thank you so much *Nick*.  I'm glad you enjoyed the journey.  

I just got back from an outstanding visit to Portland.  I will be posting a little something so check back in a few days.

----------


## Vince

yeppie!!!!!!!!!!~im ready for some pics from vi!!!!!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

(((VI)))  Woo Hoo  Vi is going to start posting pictures...can't wait to see.... I need a JA fix    :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Agreed^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Jim-Donna

*VI* Thank-you so much for all the time and LOVE you have put into this report. Simply WONDERFUL~!! We have got to go back to that area. It was a lovely way to start my day~~ Looking forward to your next trip report~ I like the way you think~~and write. Thanks again.

----------


## sandy-girl

Loved your report Vi! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## *vi*

Thank you *SPARKLE, Vince, Jim-Donna* and *sandy-girl*.  I appreciate you peeking in and sharing your kind words.

*Jim-Donna*, I can’t sing praises about this soul-satisfying place loud enough.  I come back feeling a little more smarter after each visit because I always learn something new about Jamaica as well as myself.  

Glad you enjoy the report.  I HOPE to start posting the next report (and/or reports  :Smile: ) sometime next week.  Please do think of going back…some exciting things are in the works within that wonderful parish.

Btw *Jim-Donna*…I LOVE your avatar!

----------


## kaycee

Im late,but I loved this report!!

----------

